# Need Advise Of How To Stop Sliding Shelves



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello everybody!!! I havent posted in some time, My wife and I just had a baby girl 4 months ago and she and her 2 1/2 year old brother are ready to go camping!!!














I remember some suggestions way back on some ideas to keep the sliding pantry doors fom opening the doors. everytime we go somewhere I have cans of soup bread whatever on the floor. Any suggestions would be appreciated thanks!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Campinout,

First off, congratulations on the new little girl! Whoo Hoo!









As for the cabinets, there are all kinds of solutions, and I'm sure we will be glad to offer them all!







In our Outback, we use spring loaded retaining bars we picked up at Wally World. There are other cheaper solutions, but these are pretty easy, work well, and didn't cost that much.

You might also look at the same baby proof latches you use on your cabinets at home. Heck, I bet you even have a couple laying around!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug,

Thanks for the quick reply and congrats, it is very much appreciated!!! When you say spring loaded retaining bars, is that kinda like a shower rod, I am assuming you put them in vertically? Thanks again, (I know this was a silly question but my mind is on overtime!!!) Oh boy do I have baby latches


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Campinout on the baby girl
We also use the same as Doug does


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

HootBob,

Thanks!!! This is what I missed so much on this site, All the wonderful people and great suggestions!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Campinout,

Congrads on the new baby girl. I agree with Doug, with the new baby just use the baby proof latches. You will most likely be buying some for the house so just buy a few more for the Outback.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Crawfish,

Thanks, on my model 28Bhs there really is no place to put the latches, there is a pantry door that opens and the shelve slide out, kind of a weird design, I tried to put a bungy cord with atachments, but the nail pulled out of the attachment that I put on.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The quick way is to cut a piece of 1x4 to the length just less then the width of the pantry. Place it in the pantry and inside the door frame. When the pantry pull out tries to slide it will hit this board and stop.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The quick way is to cut a piece of 1x4 to the length just less then the width of the pantry. Place it in the pantry and inside the door frame. When the pantry pull out tries to slide it will hit this board and stop.
> [snapback]64381[/snapback]​


That's what I like most about this forum. You can always depend on someone to through out a smart and simple answer. Thanks CamperAndy.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We use the simple brown rubber doorstops from WalMart. Work perfect. just slide em underneath the drawers before you leave. Drop em in the drawer when you setup and need to slide your drawers out. On the other hand, with all those kids you already got, you'd better watch out bout slidin your drawers out anymore.















ANYWHO, that works good for us.
Congrats on the new baby Outbacker.








Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto on the door stops. I also added an extra door catch to each of the pantry doors to make it a little harder to push open.

Also switched all of the catches in the OB to the double roller type....much better!!









Steve


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I used the slide bolt latches, the kind you see in the stalls at a public batchroom. Just mount one on the front of each drawer facing down. When extended they will catch on the cabinet facing and keep those slide outs inside the cupboard. When your at your location just slide em up. 
But I have to admit I like the 1x4 idea alot because it cost almost nothing


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

We shoved dish towels under each drawer originally and that worked good. It cost anything, we already needed to bring them. We eventually got the spring rods already mentioned (positioned horizontally) because we would forget to put the towels back before we went home and had to clean up the mess







!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

These suggestions are great!!! You would think that Keystone would have thought about this when they built it, Oh well, Thanks again!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude

I went and got a piece of 1 x 2 out of the dumpster by the construction site at my house and cut it -- took about 30 seconds and zero cost --- works great --

but then again if you want to spend money send me 10.00 and i will autograph the ones I made and send them to you --









(I think you an buy 1 x 2 at Lowes for 6 foot at 0.84 cents)


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

we are one of the fastest growing cities, time to go check out th e construction sites







, Ghosty you may make a mint on ebay just include letter of authenticity


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

1st of all a great big congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl.

We use the spring loaded rod. Works very well.

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Campinout,

Congratulations of the new baby girl!! sunny Glad you ask the question that brought a number of replies. I have the same problem. Plenty info to solve it with now.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

What I did was I took some 2X4 pieces, cut them to size routered a nice edging on them and rounded off the corners and made them look quite attractive. I then stained them about 5 times with some oak wood stain, and finished it off with some Varathane protectant to give it a shiny polished look. I glued some felt strips to the bottom to give it a soft bottom







and it is done. They sit in front of the shelf and the door frame is used to keep them in place.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

campinout action

if you have a wally world nearby. go to their rv section, there you will find the spring loaded tension rods, they are actually designed for the refrigerator, they will be a double bar. break them apart, you now have 2 seperate rods, shave off the plastic thingy, next measure the width of the pantry, cut your rods alittle longer than the width. but not the spring, leave it alone. put the rubber end back on the rod,install it up aganist the drawer, your done. sounds complicated but really only took me about 10 mins total.

p.s the dw loved it.

darrel


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

---edit---

Just reread the original topic and thought these were shelves that would pull out. I guess some OB's have different doors on the pantry. Ours is a simple hinged door. So now on to modding for pull out shelves.

I'm interested, we don't have sliding shelves in the pantry but would like them, so nice in the house, why not in the camper.

Bill.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Brown rubber door stops here also. Work everytime and cheap cheap cheap!

Wayne


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations on the baby! Is she sleeping through the night yet?









Keystone must have listened to everybody on this site because I have an '06 and the sliding drawers in the pantry cabinets have drawer locks on them. You just push the drawer back into it. Works like a charm.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had my tires hi speed balanced and have never had any thing open yet. I like to think it made a difference. Most were out around 3 oz each.

John


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We boughts several small rubber door stoppers and slide them under the drawers. It has worked with no problems.
Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I also use the barrel latches. They were simple to put in and compact also it is easy to see if they are open or closed. Kirk


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you to everyone for the great ideas and for the welcome of our new baby girl!!!! It really is appreciated!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

1000 words:


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

HI,
I went to the local hardwear store, picked up (2) 1 3/4 or 2" long stab pins.

Then in the front on center I drilled thru the drawer and into the plywood under the drawer. Just before hitting the road the BW sticks the stab pins in and , no more roll out.

photosal


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Spring loaded refridgerator bars here...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=3441&src=FPC

or these look like they would work also...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=1383&src=FPC


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Campinout,

As mentioned earlier, these do a great job!

Cabinet Bars from Camping World

As for things like cabinet locks, bed rails, and plup protectors, try Walmart:

Wal-mart Child Safety

Or Toys R Us! ... look at my signature, I have a little experience here!


----------

